# Anti-inflammatories and steroid injections when d/r?



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Hello

I would be really grateful for your opinion.  I am due to start d/r for a medicated FET in the next week or so. However, I'm also having problems with plantar fasciitis (inflamed ligament in foot, as I am sure you know ).  I've been getting physio privately for the last couple of weeks but today the physiotherapist told me that the ligament is very inflamed and that I should think about asking my GP for a prescription for anti-inflammatories or even enquire about getting a steroid injection into my heel.  I am obviously not keen to take anything in the run-up to/during tx but I am also hobbling about in quite a bit of discomfort (with a three-year old to run after into the bargain!).

What do you think?  It's possible that it may improve on its own if I continue doing the exercises, ice massage etc so should I just limp on (literally).  I seem to remember that anti-inflammatories are out during the 2ww but what's the position in the run-up to tx?  I don't want to take any risks with our frosties.  

Thanks in advance.

Ellie


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Ellie,

Sorry to hear about the foot trouble. It can be a quite nasty and painful condition   Usually anti-inflammatories would be first line to treat the pain with and steroid injections are considered if the oral meds don't help. The benefit of the injection is that it can last for a while. Best thing to do really is ask clinic what their opinion is on anti-inflammatories during treatment as they are all different   Teh drugs shouldn't interfere with any of the treatments during FET but as they can have an effect on your natural cycle then some clinics will advise to steer clear completely (probably more of an issue with natural rather than medicated cycles though).

Hoep you are able to get treatment that helps and lots of     for the FET
Maz x


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Really grateful for the info, Maz.  The good news is that the inflammation seems to be reducing so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I won't need to resort to any medication.

Thanks again - much appreciated.

Ellie


----------

